# nads or seeds?



## CrashMagnet (Apr 16, 2022)

These were only on the underside of the lowest branches. I think I would have needed a mirror to spot them before I cut it for harvest. Are the nads? This is one of the few plants I didn't abuse, well until I killed it for harvest.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

I dont think so.  I think you will find shortly that pistols will emerge.  Usually males are rounder, without the pointy tip.
Keep a close eye, Bubba has been mistaken before!

Bubba


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 16, 2022)

That plant was just harvested. You can see the cut stem in the last pic. I didn't spot those round growths until I hung it upside down : )

I was worried the thing had hermed on me and I didn't notice. That would make the seeds on another plant in the tent suspect. But I never saw any pollen pods, just flowers. Being on the lowest branches, though, made me wonder.


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

what you're looking at is the calyx of the female marijuana plant...the little white/brown hairs are pistils...research what you grow and you'll grow better...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 16, 2022)

Boo, do you have recommended reading? My web "research" is obviously lacking. I thought the calyx is what holds the seeds, and is largely what bud is made of.


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

nothing specific, just been playing gardener for a long time...the flower has many calyx glands, most in the flower but some strains will have them below the union where the flower meets the stalk...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Boo, do you have recommended reading? My web "research" is obviously lacking. I thought the calyx is what holds the seeds, and is largely what bud is made of.











						Cannabis Calyxes: Do You Know The Most Resinous Part Of The Plant?
					

How well do you know your plant parts? Today’s cannabis anatomy lesson is all about the calyx, the most resin-dense part of the plant.




					herb.co
				



this may help you learn more…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Cannabis Calyxes: Do You Know The Most Resinous Part Of The Plant?
> 
> 
> How well do you know your plant parts? Today’s cannabis anatomy lesson is all about the calyx, the most resin-dense part of the plant.
> ...


Wow, that was short and to the point. Thanks! 

They just look a little different on the harvested plant than they do on one just entering flower stage. The ones on my young GSC autos, for example, are pretty much just the pistils to my old eyes. There's no seed or pollen sack looking extrusion like in the pics I posted.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Wow, that was short and to the point. Thanks!
> 
> They just look a little different on the harvested plant than they do on one just entering flower stage. The ones on my young GSC autos, for example, are pretty much just the pistils to my old eyes. There's no seed or pollen sack looking extrusion like in the pics I posted.


I would have also brought the question here. I’m a newbie and there is a lot of good help here. Boo is one of them


----------

